# 2010 e-Prescribe G code



## efuhrmann (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone participating in the e-Prescribe incentive program?  How do I know if my e-prescribe system qualifies(we use AllScripts version10).


----------



## Jamesmmm (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Elizabeth:
I attended Medicare Convention 2009 and they reccommended this:
www.surescripts.com/certified  Hope that helps!
James


----------



## Jamesmmm (Jan 8, 2010)

Elizabeth here's another good site from AMA
https://eprescribing.ama-assn.org/ePrescribing/sysfinder/step1.do 
Hope that helps too.
James


----------



## efuhrmann (Jan 11, 2010)

James,
The information is very helpful-thank you.


----------



## annielou (Jan 12, 2010)

*e prescribing*

We use Allscripts and use G8553 if an e-rx was done.


----------



## mikereyland (Jan 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if G8553 is reserved for those patients who have Traditional Medicare part B or can it be reported to the Medicare Advantage Plans as well? 

Thanks,
Michael D. Reyland, CPC, CIRCC


----------



## ritaobn7 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a question. Does one put in another G code if no prescription was ordered?


----------



## nutter98 (Sep 20, 2011)

mikereyland said:


> Does anyone know if G8553 is reserved for those patients who have Traditional Medicare part B or can it be reported to the Medicare Advantage Plans as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael D. Reyland, CPC, CIRCC



It is my understanding that this only applied to Traditional Medicare.  You can add it to the other codes but it will not count toward your incentive.


----------



## ritaobn7 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok. Thank you.


----------

